
Ask HN: Help a windows SRE/DevOps engineer transition to a linux shop - throwaway_374
Yes, shoot me, but I&#x27;ve been on a Windows SRE setup for some years and my next move is likely to a Linux shop and I&#x27;m quite worried about my lack of OS experience.<p>I&#x27;ve got a VMWare Ubuntu setup and an EC2 machine to play around with which I try to practice on just to get the hang of basic operations on navigating the terminal. What are some advanced commands I should be fluent with and will save my ass when firefighting? Surprisingly finding a lack of decent tutorials on this &quot;ramp up a Linux newbie SRE&#x2F;DevOps&quot;.
======
RandomOpinion
Grab Nemeth, et al's "UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook" from your
favorite online bookseller and work through each chapter. That'll get you
basic fluency with the Unix command line and common administration tasks.

Beyond that, what you need to know really depends on the tech stack of the
company you're planning to work for. I'd suggest at least working through the
tutorials on how to set up and configure Apache, Tomcat, MySQL and the JRE
enough to get a simple web site up and running.

Good luck.

